# 1997 HB Infamous Lifter Or Manifold Leak "TICK"



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok I have a 97 HB, 140k, KA24E, all was fine until about 3 days ago I started hearing the infamous stuck lifter Or manifold leak "TICK". It only happens when the engine is cold and gets louder and more frequent with RPM, it only lasts for about 1-2min, sometimes even less than that. My question to all of you is what should I try first? Should I replace lifters first or look at manifold? Whats the proper way to diagnose the problem? 

Thanks in advance,
Adrien


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

if it were me, i'd take a junk of heater hose, put it to my ear and listen to exactly where it was coming from. good luck


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

1. check your oil...change if hard to see the dipstick under it.
2. ohh i use this word to much but do a seafoam threw the brake booster...get sticky lifters in my shop all the time and best 200 bucks i can earn...take 15min and they say it runs tons better to lol

3. if that don't help then look at taking it apart...also may want to flush the oil if real bad... and you sure it's not he timing change tension-er? (urg can't spell today)


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

seafoam through brake booster? i' m missing something here. i bought a bottle yesterday and according to the instructions, my best bet was to pour it in the gas tank. originally i thought it got sucked through the pcv valve. but the parts fella' said that wasn't a good idea. I dunno. maybe that's why i still have my hesitation...........interesting. does the mystery tick seem to go away once all warmed up?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I would not go back to that parts guy


----------



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the response guys... i'll pick up an auto stethoscope tomorrow... harbor freight has em for 2 bucks... yes the tick goes away in about 1-2minutes after the car is running sometimes less than that. So does it sound like a lifter to yall? or manifold leak?


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

depending on the condition of your oil, i'd guess manifold leak


----------



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

oil is flawless. Been changing every 3k on the dot. No leaks, no burning.


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Where does the manifold usually leak from? I had mine leaking and had the gasket replaced, but it's still leaking.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

*leak*

Check for broken studs, that's what my issue was, and I had to have the manifolds replained.

Good luck


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, found out that one of the studs and bolts on the manifold is missing. Had a mechanic change the gasket and asked him to replace the studs if broken. Now to get to the bottom of that and see if I have time to do it myself.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

If you're going to the trouble, you should send the manifold to a machine shop and have them put in stronger studs.

-Rob


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Got it all off today. A stud is broken in the head. So now to remove the head and send it to the machine shop to have it taken out, along with resurfacing the valve and head. Going to do timing chain package, water pump, and head gasket while I'm in there. Anything else you suggest while I'm in there? Wish me luck and patience.


----------

